# Maddy and Saffy two 7 year old ragdolls



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Seeking a Home Together
Maddy and Saffy come from a loving home, but due to a change in circumstances they need a new home. They must be rehomed together as they are companions. Both girls are friendly. Saffy likes to be around people, sometime enjoying sitting on a lap and others just sitting close by. She can be a little timid, but when food is involved is never shy! Maddy is the more confident and dominant cat. She loves to be on a lap and is an easy going Ragdolls. Both girls are happy to be groomed and their owner says their coats are in good condition. The girls spend most of their time indoors, but do have access to a safe, enclosed garden. Maddy and Saffy are not used to children, but have lived with dogs. They both use their litter trays, but Saffy will sometimes soil on floor next to the trays if they are not as clean as she needs, so trays will need to be kept very clean for her. The girls need a quiet, child free home, where they receive the love and attention they have been used to and where they can have supervised access to s secure garden, well away from busy roads. We will not rehome them where they are to be left for long hours. For more information, please click on the link here Ragdolls Seeking New Families
if you are interested in these two please fill in the on line form here UKRCC Adoption Form


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

these two are still looking for a forever home


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

They are still looking


----------

